# Input on this breeding



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

Hello, thinking about getting a pup from this litter. Per PDB there was a previous breeding of the two but only 2 pups were registered with only one pic of an action shot vs a standard stack.

Kery Kamos Durabo x Manka z Jirkova Dvora

Line-breeding for the progency of EXCELLENT Kery Kámo? Durabo 5JY1/P 1tr and Manka z Jirkova dvora

Does anyone have dog from this litter? If so what are your thoughts, any pics you can share?

Thx


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

That litter was apparently done in 2011, so the offspring are about 2 years old. You will learn a lot more from the dog than you will from the papers. Are they planning to repeat that litter, or are you thinking of buying one of the offspring from the 2011 litter? If they are repeating the breeding the offspring from the first litter are the best guide to what will be produced. Find out everything possible about the first litter. Just because only 2 are registered on PDB does not mean they are not registered, working, etc.

The top line of the pedigree goes to Aly Vordersteinwald (Troll) through Sirk Belchen. This is very good German working (sport) blood in my opinion. Mixes well with a lot of things.

Most of the lines are Czech, which I do not know that much about. The (3-3) line breeding on Furo Kamos makes up a full quarter of the pedigree. I do not know this dog, but he is a Cordon An Sat grandson. Cordon threw some mighty serious dogs. I have met a son and some grandsons, and I had a dog with Cordon further back in the pedigree. There is another line breeding (5,5-5) on Grim z Pohranicni straze, also a well-known working dog producer, but that should have less impact because it is further back in the pedigree.


----------



## Sealdoc (Feb 16, 2003)

I was looking at getting a pup from new litter due in Jan. I was trying to find information on the the litter of 2011. There was 5 pups in that litter from info i got from here:

German Shepherd Puppies JAX z Jirkova dvora

I found Jax and Jala on PDB and Ji-Xac on DDRlegends, but only the one pic of Jax on PDB at dog as adult.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Who cares what they look like? Get info on how they behave. Contact the breeders and see if you can get them to give you contacts for the owners, and/or give your email info to them.

As a purely hypothetical issue, if they say, "Great dog, but my girlfriend can't control him when I'm not there," does that fit into your lifestyle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Uniballer is 100% correct. Contact the breeders and go see the 2 yr olds. I was lucky enough to do exactly that. I can't tell you how helpful it was to see the previous litters working. And once you find the right fit, you won't care what they look like.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like the breeding, has some nice strengths in nerve and active aggression, some compensation elements in health. good Luck!


----------

